# Northeast ohio walleye



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone on here willing to give tips on where to get walleye around these parts I just moved to kent I'm from Columbus ohio and used to get a lot of saugeye from that area but I'm pretty stumped up here. I've tried a few places but one place that looks quite promising is the milton lake causeway I found a place to park and can access it. Is this worth my time? I was gonna throw joshy swim baits small cranks rooster tails and such. Would I be better off hitting Erie from the shore? Thanks for any help I desperately need some walleye to tide me over Til ice over! I've been catching smallies and pike since I've been here but I'd prefer eyes thanks again for the info feel free to pm me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Causeways are good in early Spring when the spawn gets going. Esp.those with riprap rocks. Your best bet would be these areas at night other times of the year.Daytime walleye fishing from shore on the NE Ohio lakes can be very tough going.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Causeways are good in early Spring when the spawn gets going. Esp.those with riprap rocks.
> Your best bet would be these areas at night other times of the year.Daytime walleye fishing from shore on the NE Ohio lakes can be very tough going.


My BIL hit a pattern last year at Pymatuning in late Spring, early Summer, fishing along the causeway at night. He was in a boat, but I imagine fishing from the causeway itself could be just as effective. He cast shallow HJ's, Rapala minnows, swim baits and paddle tail baits, and he whacked some nice sized walleye there. Seems they would cruise up out of deeper water toward the causeway looking for baitfish. This was all after midnight.


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

One word................NIGHTBITE!! or is it two............anyways. But be safe where ever you go. Read a few posts of guys having problems at night. CCW a must IMO.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

igmire01 said:


> One word................NIGHTBITE!! or is it two............anyways. But be safe where ever you go. Read a few posts of guys having problems at night. CCW a must IMO.


its a shame when a ccw is required for fishin


----------

